# Buttlöffel kaufen



## MobyDicky (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo Boardies,

wo kann ich denn am besten die berühmten Buttlöffel in verschiedenen Gewichtsklassen am günstigsten bestellen? Fahre im August nach Langeland und möchte die Teile gern mal ausprobieren.
Danke schon mal im Voraus,

Tobias.


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen*

Moin!

Bei Sven

http://www.der-norden-angelt.de/

CU

Kai


----------



## MobyDicky (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen*

Hui, na das ging ja flott |supergri , danke für den Tipp !!!


----------



## Forellenhunter (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen*



MobyDicky schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> 
> wo kann ich denn am besten die berühmten Buttlöffel in verschiedenen Gewichtsklassen am günstigsten bestellen? Fahre im August nach Langeland und möchte die Teile gern mal ausprobieren.
> Danke schon mal im Voraus,
> ...


Dann vergiss ja nicht den Bericht. Fahre im September/Oktober nach LL und möchte auf alle Fälle auch den Platten hinterher jagen.
Grüße
FH


----------



## MobyDicky (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Dann vergiss ja nicht den Bericht. Fahre im September/Oktober nach LL und möchte auf alle Fälle auch den Platten hinterher jagen.
> Grüße
> FH


 
Keine Sorge, es gibt dann einen detaillierten Bericht mit hoffentlich schönen Fotos ( wenn ich nicht wieder die Kamera kaputtmache |uhoh.


----------



## AlBundy (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen*

Moin,

...hab sie auch bei FISHERMANN'S PARTNER in Lübeck, Pinassenweg rumliegen sehen.


----------



## Forellenhunter (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen*



MobyDicky schrieb:


> ... wenn ich nicht wieder die Kamera kaputtmache |uhoh:.


Nich machen, wir wollen Bilder sehen...|bigeyes
Grüße
FH


----------



## MobyDicky (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen*

Wird schon schiefgehen, mein Brüderlein hat ja zum Glück auch noch ne Kamera dabei und zur Not tuts dann auch die Handycam :m.


----------



## Forellenhunter (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen*

Na super. Und GPS-Daten nicht vergessen. Und lasst uns noch ein paar Fische übrig.
Übrigens: Schöne Grüße in meine alte Heimat. Wo gehst Du denn angeln rund um Erfurt? Hohenfelden, Großbrembach, Sömmerda...?
Grüße
FH


----------



## MobyDicky (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Wo gehst Du denn angeln rund um Erfurt? Hohenfelden, Großbrembach, Sömmerda...?
> Grüße
> FH


 
Bin im Angelverein Kölleda e.V. und rund um Kölleda haben wir unsere Vereinsgewässer, ansonsten bin ich auch schon mal in Großbrembach, Niederzimmern oder Herbsleben anzutreffen.

Grüße, Tobias.


----------



## Forellenhunter (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen*

Meine Gewässer damals waren Großbrembach, Hohenfelden, die Unstrut und die Ilm bei bad Berka. Hab eigentlich immer ganz gut gefangen. Wir waren immer einmal im Jahr zum Zelten an der Hohenwarte. War vor ca. 3 Monaten mal dort. Viel hat sich nicht verändert.
Grüße
Sören


----------



## Reisender (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen*

Buttlöffel vom Sven sind die besten !!!!!






Noch fragen ?????? Dann an ihn .................|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## ostseeangler27 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen*



Reisender schrieb:


> Buttlöffel vom Sven sind die besten !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
jupp genau...


----------



## MobyDicky (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen*

Hab schon bei ihm bestellt :m und dann gehts den Platten an die Flossen #a


----------



## Nordangler (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen*

Na dann danke und viel Erfolg und ein erfolgreiches Angeln damit.


Sven


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen*

@ Sven Können wir die Provision 
dieses Mal in Buttlöffel auszahlen?


----------



## MobyDicky (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Na dann danke und viel Erfolg und ein erfolgreiches Angeln damit.
> 
> 
> Sven


 
Gerne - und wenn ich die Platten damit fange, hab ich zu danken .

Grüße, Tobias.


----------



## knutemann (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen*



MobyDicky schrieb:


> Gerne - und wenn ich die Platten damit fange, hab ich zu danken .
> 
> Grüße, Tobias.


Schließ mich da gleich an#6
Mal sehen, was ab Samstag auf Fünen damit läuft#c
Sven, ich vertraue dir und dem AB:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen*



knutemann schrieb:


> Schließ mich da gleich an#6
> Mal sehen, was ab Samstag auf Fünen damit läuft#c
> Sven, ich vertraue dir und dem AB:vik:



Ohhhhh...


----------



## Scholle22 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen*

habe letztes jahr mit denen von sven vom belly aus geangelt und echhhhhhhhhhhht klasse gefangen. war vestregen/langeland direkt vorm parkplatz und illebölle. . dort am letzten pfeiler verankert. so konnte ich mit den löffeln schön überm grund den köder tnazen lassen. sogr eine dublette war dran. war mir aber zu anstrengend und dann nur noch mit solohaken geangelt. dort kommt ja sonst kein brabdungsangler hin. habe nach 14 platte aufgehört und an land gepandelt. 
mannn soll es ja nicht immer übertreiben und den anderen auch och fische lassen.
also allen ein petri heil


----------

